# Montauk/Camp Hero. Best squatting available in the NYC area.



## Mankini (Dec 12, 2014)

Take the Long Island Rail to the end of the line at Montauk and then hike a mile or so east to Camp Hero. It's an abandoned military base with innumerable abandoned buildings, dense underbrush, and serene beaches, if you like beach camping. There are plenty of jobs in Montauk, and for more civilization you can be in the Hamptons in just a few minutes. Suffolk County, and eastern Long Island in general have so much forest land it's unbelievable. A person could camp almost indefinitely here, and survive well.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Camp_Hero_State_Park

http://www.nysparks.com/parks/97/details.aspx


----------



## finn (Dec 13, 2014)

I wouldn't try living there when its warm outside though, unless things have changed a lot since I've been there last...


----------



## WanderLost Radical (Dec 13, 2014)

finn said:


> I wouldn't try living there when its warm outside though, unless things have changed a lot since I've been there last...


Why not? I know NY can get pretty cold during winter, but that's wrong with it when it's warm?


----------



## Mankini (Dec 14, 2014)

There were a lot of ticks in the brush. That's the last thing anybody needs is lyme disease. But the location is so sweet. You can be in NYC in 30 minutes; or get a boat ride to CT or MA. When I got there at the end of May 2012, everybody was hiring. I bet there's some good fishing/sailing jobs there.


----------

